# Off Topic: PS1 games on PS2 and Memory Cards?



## Sogni (Oct 21, 2003)

I got a game as a gift today, Final Fantasy VII (7). (damnit, why don't they talk???!!! FFX Spoiled me forever! LOL )

Anyway,
I get to a save point, go to save and it says I don't have a memory card! Wha? I have TWO memory cards in the thing!

What's up with dat?

PLEASE dont tell me I can't save on PS2! That would really suck!


----------



## The Memory Hole (Oct 21, 2003)

Hello.
You need to use the old PlayStation 1 memory cards for saving PlayStation 1 games... unfortunately you cannot save PlayStation 1 games to Playstation 2 memory cards...

BTW, FF VII was the best one in my opinion...


----------



## Sogni (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Nobody _
> Hello.
> You need to use the old PlayStation 1 memory cards for saving PlayStation 1 games... unfortunately you cannot save PlayStation 1 games to Playstation 2 memory cards...


ACK! That's just silly! 



> BTW, FF VII was the best one in my opinion... [/B]



I donno... it's got a lot to live up to (graphics, voices and storyline so far FFX kicks it's arse). But then again it's prolly not fair to compare a newer product with an older one. 

I want ALL FFs - no mater if they suck or not. I just can't get used to not having the charecters talking tho! Blah! 

At least FFX-2 will be out in time for my bday!


----------



## Darkshadow (Oct 21, 2003)

I have all Final Fantasy games 

Actually, I think FF 6 (FF 3 it was called when it was released here in the U.S.) is the best one.  FF7 is my second favorite, though.  And I base my favorites on the _story line_, not the graphics or the ability to talk. 

And I can't wait for FFX-2, either.  The first ever FF sequel.  I don't care if it sucks, it'll still be cool just for that. 

Err...oh yeah, and it's true, you can't save PS1 games on a PS2 memory card.  Luckily, PS1 memory cards aren't that expensive anymore.  I have like 6 of them. 

Oh, and if you're gonna be playing PS1 games on the PS2, check out the extra options for it in the PS2 system.  Start up the PS2 without a disc in it, then hit the triangle button when you get to the System Screen.  On that one, the listing for *Playstation&copy; Driver* should be highlighted; hit the triangle button again and you'll be able to set the *Disc Speed* to either *Standard* or *Fast* and the *Texture Mapping* to either *Standard* or *Smooth*.

Those options are only for PS1 games, BTW, and you'll have to experiment some.  Some games don't work well with the disc speed set to Fast and some games don't look very good with Texture Mapping set to Smooth (a good example of one is Final Fantasy Tactics).

Unfortunately, you have to do this _every time_ you start the PS2 up; it doesn't save your options.

And sorry if you already knew about that, I was just posting it 'cause it doesn't seem like you've played that many PS1 games on your PS2.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 22, 2003)

Nope - never played PS1 games on the PS2 before, this is the first one. So thanks for the tips - I'll look at them. But it don't save? That sucks! 

I think I played FF6 on Nintendo (not sure which one) - I always thought it was FF1 tho, but then I found a ROM for it and it was NOT FF1! Then looking at the CDs at the store I realized it must be 6. 

I remember I liked it but never bought it when it was out. Never played another FF game again until FFX came out and made me into a fan again (again? I can't really say I was a fan before). 

That's the one I was trying to get (6) but they only had 7, 9 (or was that 8?) and Tactics (does that have a number?).

I donno how I'm going to take FFX-2 without Auron or Lulu in it! They where my favs!


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 26, 2003)

BTW for all you hard core FF people, Square-Enix is remaking FF7 for the PS2 and they are going to also make a CG movie based 2 years after FF7 

(just thought you might want to know)


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2003)

They've already made the movie Jet. The FFVII movie is just being finalized. I don't think there's going to be a release outside of Japan though.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 26, 2003)

Doh! Now you tell me! 
Good thing I didn't pay for it. 

Thanks for the info Jet! 

Trip : We need to learn Japanese! I'm sick of waiting for games (and other stuff) just cuz I don't know Japanese! I'm sure I can figure out how to get stuff imported if I knew the language.


----------

